# Catalonia to Nerja, via Murcia



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks,

Long time no post . . . !

A year after our trip to the Ebro delta (see Catalonian co-ordinates Jan 2014) and we are back at Les Cases d'Alcanar, just S of the delta.

Our mh was up for sale and sold in September, we had a trip to Sardinia renting a house w/ grandchildren in October , then toured that island renting flats for 2 or 3 days, mainly with Homeaway, so thought we would try the same in Spain this winter.

Spoke to a Tourist Office w/ said we could rent a flat in winter for as little as 400 euros / mth, so we took a flyer on one, and here we are, very nice too. 

We have a friend's flat lined up in Nerja early in Feb, and thought of exploring Murcia on the way there.
Ideally would like to spend a week in one place, but don't know that part of Spain . . . hardly know Spain at all in fact, and it varies so much from one place to another. 

We like les Cases d'Alcanar because it is very small, not too touristy, nice and safe, great views.

Any recommendations for a small town in perhaps in or near Murcia, maybe the National Park, or near Cartagena for the history, or near the sea and mud baths ?

Also, wouldn't mind getting the sort of people carrier type of mh next, just enough for a few overnights, or even just picnicking en route, we normally go to Germany to buy an mh but have no idea what to look for in this case. We have always bought 5 to 5.5m purpose-built Hymers in the past.

Many thanks in advance and H NY to all !

Helen and David


----------



## jpqsmith (Dec 13, 2014)

Puerto de Mazarron has a nice marina, interesting harbour, plenty of cafes and good restaurants. Isla Plana, nearby, is a lovely little village right on the coast. There is a smashing campsite called 'Los Madriles' which has a great swimming pool outside and another inside, both thermally heated. We've stayed here for five years and can't fault it.
There are flats to rent at about €400 a month - many of them look very modern and, we're told. are well equipped.
Cartagena is 20km away, full of history and interest.
This part of Spain, named the Costa Calida (warm coast) is far less touristy than other areas we've visited. Murcia (about an hour's drive) is also well worth visiting.
Enjoy your travels,
Jacqueline


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Catalonia to Nerja, va Murcia*

Many thanks, Jacqueline, that is so useful . . . we can sort out something via the Tourist Office once we know where to head for.

Cheers !

Helen


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We love the Murcia region. I agree that the coastal areas described are small and friendly, but I think that Isla Plana (like Bolnuevo further along the coast) has probably more foreign tourists than locals simply because the size of the campsite is so big in comparison to the size of the village.
It depends what you want. The swimming is absolutely superb in Los Madriles, with the heated saltwater pool being emptied everyday. I didn't think the owners were very friendly though.
if you get the chance to use a motorhome there are a couple of camperparks inland that would give you a taste of smaller towns and villages with fewer tourists.
Alquerias is close enough to visit Murcia and Totana is also a nice town with a camperpark near.
There are also a number of municipal aires inland. Velez Rubio is excellent, and there ae aires at Mula and Huercal Overa (not strictly Murcia but just on the border)
Happy Travelling


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A bit further north, in Castelon, but en route is the spectacularly set hill top city of Morrela. A free aire in a non touristy but cosmapolitan city that could provide a number of days diversion. It's high 3,000 plus feet so can be cold but fascinating.

Dick


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Glandwr said:


> A bit further north, in Castelon, but en route is the spectacularly set hill top city of Morrela. A free aire in a non touristy but cosmapolitan city that could provide a number of days diversion. It's high 3,000 plus feet so can be cold but fascinating.
> 
> Dick


Agreed, a great place, at least in summer. 
Bloody perishing in winter though, been there several times now.

But just to mention, in case of confusion, it's spelt "Morella".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morella,_Castellón


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Catalonia to Nerja, va Murcia*

How strange, we went to Morella yesterday, fit is about 70 km frfom where we are, just. N of Vinaros.

Nice place to visit, much too touristy to stay in a for a us for a week or twond
And very exposed, though inside the town it was sheltered.

No, the Costa Calida sounds what we are looking for, many thanks to all.

Helen

Sorry for the typos, tablet playing up !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

jpqsmith said:


> Puerto de Mazarron has a nice marina, interesting harbour, plenty of cafes and good restaurants. Isla Plana, nearby, is a lovely little village right on the coast. There is a smashing campsite called 'Los Madriles' which has a great swimming pool outside and another inside, both thermally heated. We've stayed here for five years and can't fault it.
> There are flats to rent at about €400 a month - many of them look very modern and, we're told. are well equipped.
> Cartagena is 20km away, full of history and interest.
> This part of Spain, named the Costa Calida (warm coast) is far less touristy than other areas we've visited. Murcia (about an hour's drive) is also well worth visiting.
> ...


We chose madriles from the acsi book yesterday. Heading there today.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Arrived at madriles after a look around the other sites. We got the last available pitch. 

It has been full since, one camper is waiting outside for a space to come free.

It's a nice site we don't have any view of the sea as it is blocked by campers opposite (caravans).

I am not keen on the area mind.

Trev


----------



## jpqsmith (Dec 13, 2014)

*Los Madriles*

All the good pitches go in October when the booking starts. What we do is keep an eye open for when someone on a good pitch is leaving, then go down to the office and ask if we can move there when they do.
The area is quite quiet and there are some good places to go around. We've been coming here for five years now and still find interesting things to do.
One of the big advantages of Los Madriles is the outdoor pool which we use daily.
Hope you enjoy your stay. If we can be of more help please come and see us on D2 -16.
Jacqueline and Nick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Teemyob, we are at Las Negras in the Cabo de Gata natural park about an hour south of El Berro Acsi site and camperstop Totana. 

La Caleta campsite at LN expensive but discounts available for 7 days plus. 40 vans here 200 plots. The opposite of commercial - quiet, has its own little bay, was swimming there yesterday. Lots of hill walking.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Catalonia to Nerja, va Murcia*

Thanks for all these helpful posts !

We are not in an mh but a Freelander,s o looking more for a village or small town,nthan a campsite, preferably nice views, basic amenities, where we can rent somewhere via the Tourist Offiice


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Los Madriles*

We arrived today and found Los Madriles was full................so perhaps book in advance...................although we are not overly impressed with the area or the port.........................I think I was confusing Mazarron with Mazarion in Cornwall and expecting the same kind of pretty scenery.

Tomorrow we also head off to Las Negras in the Cabo de Gata and, although we planned to stay at La Caleta, somone has recommended Los Escullos as a better site.....................any further information or comments are very welcome


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We punted around on Tripadvisor and the Spanish Tourist Office site, but decided in the end to visit one of two areas near Albacete instead.
The first we looked at was Alcalar de Jucar, w/ sounds like a gorge with troglodytic dwellings built into the cliff side.
We might look at it on the way down, but looks like we will be staying at Molinopataslargas.com, sounds like a converted mill, nearan amazing waterfall, Nacimiento del Rio Mundo. Will report back, both sound worth seeing.

Helen


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Webby, we stayed at Los Escullos a few years ago and loved it there. Quite remote but a lovely coastline with plenty of walking opportunities. We made sure we stocked up with groceries before we arrived.
We hope to be in Spain at end of March so am following this thread with interest. Thanks to all for the information.

Cazzie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If you are considering the Archena Thermal baths. Most of it is closed for major refurbishment.

It is also very difficult to park motorhomes.


----------

